# Pittsy's Official DW WoWo clay bar review



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW WoWo Clay Bar Review*

1st up i would like to thank the guys at WoWo for sending me something to review for them.

WoWo are a new company to the scene and are concentrating to the hardware side of things rather than chemicals so wash mitts and the like, so i am hopeful that the clay bar would be a good addition to the range.

For more information please have a browse here: http://www.wo-wo.co.uk/

The product i am looking at today is the Clay Bar....
Now i have not used a clay bar in a long time, i seem to opt for a clay mitt these days so this is going to be a bit of a departure for me

*The product:*

The product supplied was a good looking bit of white clay in a handy tin (not plastic) to keep the clay fresh:thumb:

No smell to this one but initial impressions are that of a good quality product.

The clay seemed pretty soft when compared to some of the clay bars i have in the stash.

WoWo say:
The ultimate in surface preparation.

• The Wo-Wo clay bar can be used with water or a clay lubricant
• Metal carry case for safe storage
• 100g Medium Clay

*The Wo-Wo Clay Bar can be used to cleanly remove contaminants from vehicle surfaces without the need for specialist polishing equipment. Use Wo-Wo Clay products with a clay lubricant or simply with clean water. We recommend keeping the clay and the car surface lubricated at all times in use.*

*The Method:*

Mrs P's mini was in its usual state so was given a bit of a bath including some foam and a good 2 bucket wash leaving it nice and clean (or so i thought).



I decided that to clay the entire car i would need 1/3 of the bar so this was easily cut off from the rest of the bar.



The clay was then rolled, squished and squashed easily into a workable ball.

The shaping process was really easy due to the soft nature of the clay but did initially feel a bit tacky.



The bonnet was sectioned up, the clay was sprayed and the working area was sprayed with clay lube to ensure that there was no dry areas to stop the potential of marring.

I am happy to report that the clay was really smooth over the paintwork and certainly didn't feel grabby at all.

Even when i strayed into less well lubricated areas there was no evidence of marring which means that the clay bar was really forgiving and inspired confidence (it is vital to ensure that all areas are well lubricated during the claying process).



You could plainly see the bits of contamination the clay picked up as the clay was white in colour and it certainly picked up some bits

The clay was also really easy to manipulate when required so the folding process was really easy.

The finish that was left was really good and clean:thumb:



*Price:*

£11.99 from here :http://www.wo-wo.co.uk/shop/polish

Thinking about the value that would be about £4 per car, now you might get cheaper clay but i doubt you would get clay of this quality :thumb:

*Would I use it again?:*

Yes i would, this is a really good quality clay which is easy to use, nice to hold and more importantly cleans effectively. This is going to stay in the detailing bag and might even replace my clay mitt.

*Conclusion:*

WoWo clay bar is a superior quality clay bar, its easy to use and following the correct instructions will not impart any marring. 
I was going to do a comparison between the Clay bar and the Clay mitt but decided against it, if the guys at WoWo are reading this please see if you can make a clay mitt of this quality.:thumb:

*Thanks for reading:thumb:*


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice review, seems I could be giving this a whirl in the not so distant future if you're considering binning the clay mitt.


----------

